# New favicon design not updating...



## LOZ (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, got this web site... had it for a while... made a favicon.ico for it.... recently changed the design of the favicon.ico. Uploaded it, bookmarked it, stored a copy of said [new] favicon in a local folder Windows > favicons and had the bookmark icon point to that local icon. Totally deleted all trace of the old favicon from my computer and the server but it JUST WON'T GO AWAY! What gives? Did a system search for anything/everything on my computer with a .ico file extension... and the old favicon design definitely ain't there (only the new one)... so why is it that my bookmark (in the favourites list and the shortcut on the desktop) is still showing the old fav even though they are both getting the fav they're displaying from the favicon folder?! Weird! Btw, I'm running Windows ME and my browser is IE 6.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi LOZ,

Let me get this right. If I go to your site, I'll get the new icon showing in the address bar etc, but you still see the old one on both your shortcut and in your favourites folder?

If so, have you tried deleting both, and then going to your site and creating a new favourites entry. That should then bring the new icon into your favourites. Just create a new desktop shortcut from there, and it should also use the new icon. I think.. 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## LOZ (Oct 6, 2003)

Cheers for that, matey...

I ain't that much of a novice. I've tried all the OBVIOUS stuff.

To recap: I've got IE 6 running on Windows ME. I want my new favicon design, for my web site, to show up on my favourites list and as a shortcut on my desk top. I got rid of the old favicon design from everywhere/anywhere on my computer, deleted it from the server and uploaded the new design. I have a folder called favicons where I keep favs for all sorts of web sites and the favs on my favourites list are pointing to those icons in the favicons folder so that when I empty cache I don't lose 'em. I also have a copy of the new favicon for my own web site in the favicons folder and the desk top short cut and favourites link for my web site are getting the icon they're showing from that local favicons folder. The new favicon shows (as one would expect) BUT when I restart the computer, the old design favicon comes back.... exactly from where I DO NOT KNOW because, to repeat myself, it ain't in existence anywhere on my computer?!


----------



## autoreaper (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello,

I just updated my Favicon from my web site. Now in My Favorites Folder it displays Perfect. Also in the Browser the Icon Works. But on the Desktop or the Start Menu it uses the old icon. I deleted that old icon from my server and my computer and I also emptied out temp files everywhere possible. I read your post and was hoping that you found a solution to your problem and could help me out. This makes no sense to me


----------

